# Things That Taste Surprisingly Good



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Toast with peanut butter and syrup on top.  My hubby thinks I'm crazy but this was one of my favorite things to eat as a kid and still is. (Gee, can anybody guess why I've gained so much weight lately?)  

What are your weird food favorites?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Basic fresh fries and soft serve ice cream.

Funyons and sour cream


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Blue cheese and quince paste on a water cracker.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely toast with peanut butter and syrup! This was also and still is my all time fav food. I could live withour mayo but I don't think I could survive without peabut butter! How sad is that!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I like peanut butter, honey and banana together on a toasted muffin or wheat bread! Yours sounds good too.
Brenda B.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The good combination that surprised me the most, though I've only had it once:  French fries with ketchup accompanied by a glass of champagne.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> The good combination that surprised me the most, though I've only had it once: French fries with ketchup accompanied by a glass of champagne.


How about eggs with ketchup? My grandpa likes those.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

French fries with mayo.  Mmmmm.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Toast with jelly and bacon!  (I love that sweet/salty combo.)


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Vanilla ice cream and beer

Licorice root tea (I don't like licorice at all, but the licorice root tea tastes like cola)

cooked bacon dipped in melted chocolate (semisweet or milk chocolate) - almost better than pineapple wrapped in bacon!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Pour an ice cold glass of milk. Pour in a big handful of M&Ms.

Wait for it.

The outside candy shell will 'melt' and turn the milk a weird color. The candy will sweeten the milk almost to the point of too much, but just on the edge. After drinking the milk, the inner chocolate is like frozen chocolate chips.

My kids got me hooked. It isn't my fault. =)

Sheila

Hot Tea (The Tea Series)


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Bacon Brownies!!!!!!!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha! All right, I'll tell you: Haggis.

Americans invariably go, "Ewwww..."

No, it doesn't have sheeps intestines in it. That's the casing just as it is in traditionally made sausage. It's rather like a really, really rich sausage that's boiled. Very taste.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I grew up eating fried eggs and catsup so I don't find it much of a surprise.  Here in the Southwest it is common to eat eggs with salsa which I can't seem to do, just does not sound good to me.

I guess the "taste surprisingly good" item I like is Chili Burritos.  Instead of eating a bowl of Chili I like to put the chili in a flour tortilla with cheese & fresh diced onion and roll it into a burrito and eat it that way, yum!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

When I was pregnant with my oldest I was obsessed with peanut butter and white American cheese on cinnamon raisin toast. I still like it, lol.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sharp cheddar cheese and peanut butter.  Hot dogs with mozzarella and jelly.  I can't think of anything else too odd...


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Salsa on eggs is fantastic! Especially western omelets. and especially when DH makes them (which means I didn't have to cook lol)

I always got weird looks/comments about the fries and mayo but I love that too. 

Cottage cheese and cold pork 'n beans with wavy potato chips.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Shellybean said:


> I always got weird looks/comments about the fries and mayo but I love that too.


Yum! Add a little salt and vinegar, and I'm drooling!

I, too, love salsa on eggs! I even got my 7 y/o DD eating it.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely fresh french fries with soft serve vanilla or just a cold, thick milkshake.  My brother and I used to totally gross out our Mom with that.

Tuna (however you prepare it, mayo/relish/onions) wrapped in a soft, fresh tortilla.  Yummy.

And, and extra I haven't tried but I think it tops the M&Ms milk: a coworker loves those huge dill pickles.  She will take M&Ms, push them down the middle part of the pickle (after taking that first bite), and then eat the whole thing.  To me, it sounds disgusting but someone else might like it.  lol


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Non-Canadians are frequently terrified by poutine.

And, to be fair, it looks _awful_. And it'll kill you faster than Vinnie 'Kneecaps' Corleone.

But man, is it tasty.

Also, moose is delicious.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Way back in the day, when we went to see a movie, we'd get a small cup of the dill pickle juice over ice, to drink with our popcorn.

And those bacon brownies up above?  Can't wait to try that out....


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

yellow hominy and scrambled eggs


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

A cocktail I made up (or "unvented"--who knows, someone may have made it before) a couple of days ago:

In a short glass with ice, add 1 shot limoncello, 1/2 tsp or so apple cider vinegar, fill with cane-sugar cola (like Blue Sky, Hansens or Mexican-made Coke--do not use HFCS cola or it won't taste right).

Stir. Drink.

Weird but good.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Haha! All right, I'll tell you: Haggis.
> 
> Americans invariably go, "Ewwww..."
> 
> No, it doesn't have sheeps intestines in it. That's the casing just as it is in traditionally made sausage. It's rather like a really, really rich sausage that's boiled. Very taste.


Haggis is delicious, anyone who turns their nose up at it is really missing out. Oh, another one that people seem to have a problem with is blood pudding. Delicious on toast.

One that I never thought I'd enjoy was hundred-year-old eggs, surprisingly good. (They're not actually a hundred years old, it's more like ninety-six or something.)

Goya generally is ... is just awful, so bitter it tastes like poison, but I had goya and persimmon tempura once that was fantastically delicious.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

First: poutine...mmmm! My family used to live down the road from small town diner in a place called St-Mathias (near Montreal). That place had the best poutine I ever tasted. Ever.

Second: Bacon bites. Take a slice of bread, lay a Kraft cheese slice or two on it, lay a whack of cooked bacon on top of _that._ Pop it in the oven until the cheese melts with just a hint of a browning crust, and you've got a snack that'll make your mouth water even as the salt sucks every ounce of moisture out of your body.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

valleycat1 said:


> Way back in the day, when we went to see a movie, we'd get a small cup of the dill pickle juice over ice, to drink with our popcorn.


I still drink the dill pickle juice from the jar after the pickles are gone. I've been doing it since I was a little kid.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vegemite (on toast or crackers) is pretty good, but it's definitely an acquired taste for Americans. The Aussies eat the stuff by the gallon.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

dpinmd said:


> Toast with jelly and bacon! (I love that sweet/salty combo.)


Wow, that's a combo that would never have occurred to me.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

A restaurant here serves an omelet with ham, asparagus and mozzarella cheese. It's _so _ delicious.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Tuna with mayonnaise. I mean, it's disgusting dead fish mixed with disgusting congealed eggs, and it's _delicious_.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I put mayo on my broccoli and asparagus.... I didn't realize this was abnormal until I met my husband (but it does explain why restaurants don't serve mayo when they serve broccoli).  My parents do this too so I was raised on it, when I was a child I could have lived off this and been the happiest kid ever.

I also eat tuna on tortillas!  (We do low carb and I love the mission brand for all my "sandwiches").  When I'm sick or craving comfort food, I put peanut butter and jelly on tortillas too.

My DH put nacho cheese on his salmon the other night and enjoyed it!


----------



## jolenekendry (May 3, 2011)

Biscuits and chocolate gravy.  Yum!  A family-wide favorite.

Also, sharp cheddar cheese sticks dipped in raspberry sherbet.  So, so good.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Even after all these years, chocolate still tastes surprisingly good to me.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Chocolate covered potato chips.  Weirdest combo ever, but MAN they are tasty.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Crab and cream cheese.  Never thought that combo would work.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Red Cabbage Pizza


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Haggis is delicious, anyone who turns their nose up at it is really missing out. Oh, another one that people seem to have a problem with is blood pudding. Delicious on toast.
> 
> One that I never thought I'd enjoy was hundred-year-old eggs, surprisingly good. (They're not actually a hundred years old, it's more like ninety-six or something.)
> 
> Goya generally is ... is just awful, so bitter it tastes like poison, but I had goya and persimmon tempura once that was fantastically delicious.


Mmm... Yes, blood pudding is good and black sausage, which many people seem to cringe from.

Never had a chance to try the hundred-year-old eggs. They do sound a little worrying but in the Southern US where my parents lived people often ate pickled eggs. Not terrible although not delicious.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have ALWAYS put ketchup on my macaroni & cheese, I get strange looks. I grew up that way, and I vividly remember finding out from my friends that it was really, really weird. I still love it.

I have always loved french fries with soft serve. Great combo. Actually, I'm good with _anything_ with french fries......


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Rudi's Cinnamon Raisin Bread...gluten free!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Jen said:


> I have always loved french fries with soft serve. Great combo. Actually, I'm good with _anything_ with french fries......


When I was preggers with my oldest, I also loved Wendy's Frostys with their french fries. I also used to use Salt 'n Vinegar chips to eat clam chowder (no spoon, I'd use the chips as my scoop).

My hubby thinks I'm gross but I love ketchup on eggs.  I've even got my kids eating it that way now too.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

SheaMacLeod said:


> Chocolate covered potato chips. Weirdest combo ever, but MAN they are tasty.


Wow, those are two of my favorite foods. Why didn't _I_ think of combining them?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Peanut butter and jam, especially if it is toasted in oven.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Mmm... Yes, blood pudding is good and black sausage, which many people seem to cringe from.


Eek! But blood pudding _sounds_ so gross.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah but it's quite tasty. And I think I'll have it with my dram of Scotch and a toast to my friends in Scotland who are celebrating today.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Eek! But blood pudding _sounds_ so gross.


Could be why it's called 'black pudding' sometimes, although as an old D&Der that makes me leery


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

I went through a phase where I put ketchup on everything. Now I just put it on my eggs and tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Eek! But blood pudding _sounds_ so gross.


Story time!

One of my ex-girlfriends, once upon a time, brought me home to her family for dinner. Anyhow, we're chowing down, and there's this... stuff, I have no idea what it is, and it looks rather awful but it tastes delicious - rich, a hint of vinegar, great balance of salty and sort of meaty.

So I'm pretty well inhaling the stuff, and I ask "What is this, out of curiosity?"

And nobody answers me. Evasive glances, crooked smiles.

"No, really, what is it?"

"It's.. uh... fermented pig's blood."

"Oh." And, to a bit of surprise, back I went to shoveling it down my throat.

I won many brownie points that day.


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

Wendy's french fries dipped in a chocolate Frosty


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Dara England said:


> Toast with peanut butter and syrup on top. My hubby thinks I'm crazy but this was one of my favorite things to eat as a kid and still is. (Gee, can anybody guess why I've gained so much weight lately?)
> 
> What are your weird food favorites?


I was raised with peanut butter and syrup on pancakes and waffles. I have happily shared said yumminess with my Niece and Nephew, my Brother does not like it and my Sister In Law thinks its nuts. The kids get to use this combo infrequently but love it when they can have it.


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with the french fries and soft serve folks ... but you must have ketchup to dip the hot fries in!

Also, beef, bacon and beer (chocolate stout, to be specific). I did a whole blog post about it this week, lol: http://www.livjamesbooks.com/2011/05/beef-carbonnade-with-chocolate-stout.html


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Blood pudding in Scotland is mostly (in my experience) referred to as black pudding and served for breakfast with white pudding. Quite yummy. The pig's blood is typically thickened with oatmeal.

It's very rich and meaty. Not at all what you'd expect. Really.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> It's very rich and meaty. Not at all what you'd expect. Really.


We eat something similar in Poland (though usually thickened with buckwheat rather than oatmeal).

I'm guessing people who don't know they're eating something made with blood would never figure it out just from the flavour.


----------

